# I'm freeking right now



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I asked for prayers in CF. My Dh just got hurt at work, something heavy dropped on both his feet and he is on his way to the hosptial. He is a heavy mechanic, works mostly on things like graders and dump trucks. He is working ot right now putting the plows and such for winter work. We are still recovering from 2 surgerys he had 3 years ago when he hurt his knee at work, the first surgery -botched,so he had to have it done again. We had to sue to get his Workmans comp. We survived on my Preps.
I feel sick, waiting for the call to tell me how he is.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Prayers that he is ok.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Prayers being said here too!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Praying for you both!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Praying it's not too serious!


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Praying for your husband 7th. You need to stay calm right now...he is going to need you.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Sent a prayer-keep calm and carry on. We're all here for you.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya, I'm trying to figure out if i can put a round bale in by my self. Skid loader is down,I'll have to push/drag/pull bale in, the cows need hay. Thanks for the prayers,I haveing a hot flash,...


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Prayers that things will be okay with your husband.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Take a deep breath, cows can go another 30 min without hay while you get your wits about you. 

Prayers for you, your DH and the medical staff treating him.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

Praying!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Prayers lifted.........


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Praying for you... and your Hubby too... Please update when you can..


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Hope it is not serious! 

Do you have a tractor with a backhoe----or the front bucket if room allows to nudge on the round bale? Or cut it open and cut thru outside layer with machete and unroll and toss over the fence?


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Praying for both of you.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Praying for you and your dh.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

7thswan said:


> Ya, I'm trying to figure out if i can put a round bale in by my self. Skid loader is down,I'll have to push/drag/pull bale in, the cows need hay. Thanks for the prayers,I haveing a hot flash,...


would there be a neighbor that could help you in a pinch on moving the round bale? with their skid loader or tractor with spike?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope you hear good news soon.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well both his feet are broke, the right one real bad. He has to see an Orthapedic surgon on Monday, expecting surgery. His steel toed boots saved his toes. He's in alot of pain, someone from work s driveing him home (he works 1 1/2 hrs from home). Thank you for all the Prayers, I really appreciate haveing a place to wigg out where people understand.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

SpaceCadet12364 said:


> would there be a neighbor that could help you in a pinch on moving the round bale? with their skid loader or tractor with spike?


Yes, my neighbor across the street will help, Thank you.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

So sorry this has happened to you folks.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Prayers for the both of you. 
Praying that his feet will be okay and for relief from the pain.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm really sorry about this news. You're both in my prayers and I hope your hubby's feet will heal very swiftly. You need to pace yourself now and take it easy on the things you do, don't over-extend yourself trying to over compensate for doing the work of 2 on your homestead. You and DH need to brainstorm and think outside the box about how you can more easily accomplish all the extra chores that will fall on you while DH is laid up. Stay healthy and strong.

.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Prayers! Nothing too serious


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Prayers sent for you and your husband.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

im so sorry...i just read this. prayers for a speedy recovery, and thankful it wasnt worse. does he need to use a wheelchair?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hope he heals quickly and hope you have some help to get things done.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

beaglebiz said:


> im so sorry...i just read this. prayers for a speedy recovery, and thankful it wasnt worse. does he need to use a wheelchair?


Don't know yet, he'll be home in a bit. One guy driveing him and one driveing the car back. He says he has some kind of boot things on his feet. It was a Hydrolic Cylender (sp) that fell on him. Thank You.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Gosh, sorry to hear this! I was hoping it was just a bad bruise. I'll have him in my prayers for a quick recovery...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Merks said:


> Hope he heals quickly and hope you have some help to get things done.


My neighbors brother was just here and put 2 bales in for me. Real nice people.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

If those boot things are removable, like for bathing.........epsom salt soaks should help with the bruising/swelling somewhat.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I am so sorry 7thswan, I hope he is ok soon!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I am so.sorry to read of this happening. Prayers for them to heal well and that you don't have to fight to get his medical covered. Take care of yourself.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am sorry to hear this, and hoping for a speedy recovery for your husband.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

Praying here!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW...90 mins away! I'd have been more then "wigging out". Glad he's on his way home/ likely home by now.

If you need a wheelchair and one isn't being given to you for free call your local Goodwill. Ours loans them out for free. 

Honestly....with the holidays coming having a wheelchair so he can get out of the house is a good idea. Even if you only go to the mall, Wal-Mart, tool section at Sears and don't buy a single thing it makes a world of difference. DH broke his leg this spring.....they eventually get cooped up and become irritable easily since they feel dependent on everyone for everything. Getting outside helps. But my DH only broke one, not two, so he could use crutches eventually and became much more independent.

Also, if you have a family member or a friend that can take him out for a few hours it will help. A few hours away from one another will become a blessing in a few weeks once he's healed to a point and sick of sitting around waiting to finish healing.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

I am sorry to hear of your husband's injuries. I pray that he heals quickly.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Prayers for you both, and a quick recovery for your dh.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

I, too, am praying for a speedy recovery for your DH. From what I have read of your posts you are one of the more resourceful and organized people I 'know'.

Take a deep breath and work smarter not harder. I second or third the wheel chair idea and when he is more mobile, I know that our local habitat has a whole bunch of shower chairs commodes and walkers that one can buy for a little bit of nothing. Maybe yours does too.

I'm glad you have such helpful neighbors. Now is the time to reach out to those who can help.

This is the kind of thing we prep for. We never want to dip into our stores too deeply, but that is why they are there.

Take care of yourself too, and GOD bless.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Praying for you as well. Please let us know what the doc says on Monday. We'll keep praying


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

So sorry this happened! Saw it earlier today and was hoping he had on steel toes and would just be bruised. Prayers for you both.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bummer! I'll be praying for you both.

Have a better day!


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

My goodness ~ I'm so sorry... prayers are coming for both of you. Thank goodness for his boots.


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry, I will be praying for a quick recovery. I see you are in MI, I am near Cabelas, if you are nearby and need something, let me know, I'd be happy to help. I'm glad you have neighbors helping, anyhow.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

7th? I know you have other concerns. Just keep us informed ok?
Praying for you and your husband,


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

You received great advice and hope you take it! I will sure remember reading this thread, as I have a DH who can potentially get seriously hurt due to the regular work he does. He is much a highly motivated guy, he'd be a nightmare to deal with if he was down like that.

I will be praying for healing, for God to guide the Dr's, and for you to get all the help you need.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

7th swan, I woke up in the night and thought of you and your DH. Hope is pain level was manageable. I imagine good deep sleep is a little hard to come by.

Thinking of you and praying for you both!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

II pray there are no complications.

As an aside, start preparing NOW for dealing with the workers comp situation. Since there has already been a standard of denial/stalling from his employer/insurance co., set aside some time for making written notes, seeing several lawyers who specialize in these claims, etc.

I I am not one who says sue right away, but neither do I have any patience for those who don't provide necessary insurance. Don't cut them any slack!


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Sending prayers for you both..


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

backwoods said:


> Prayers for you both, and a quick recovery for your dh.


Ditto that. And a full recovery too.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Since this happened at work, they shouldn't try to deny him workers comp. That should cover his medical bills and salary.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I'll be praying.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

Thinking of you and your husband as you go through this. I just can't imagine! Prayers for you both!


----------



## Lonesomelov (Jul 14, 2009)

Praying for your family. Very glad to hear it wasn't worse! Keep your chin up!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Prayers for you both. When I first saw this I was fearful that a bulldozer blade dropped onto his feet (happened to a dear old friend) and my heart just stopped! I am so glad he will get better from this injury. Many folks do not realize how dangerous heavy equipment repair can be. May God Bless you both! k


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Close calls make us appreciative and more careful for a while. Glad it was not worse. Get well soon.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Update. The Surgeon said that his feet will heal without surgery! He was amazed at how lucky Dh was that he didn't loose any toes. He said some places do not allow thier workers to wear steel toed boots because they can be dangerious. Dh was lifting a hydrolic clylender(sp) ,the kind that pushes up the box on a tandum axel 12 yard dump box. He was lifting it with a ovehead crane into a dumpster,the chain slipped and it fell about 5 feet down on to his feet. Weighed 400, 500 lbs. Dh has to go back in 3 weeks, to see how things are going. The one bone, id broke diagonely and seperated about 1/8 th an inch, so it has mend hopefilly without pinning. He is doing pretty good and I belive all of the Prayers and Good thoughts have helped very much. We got the best of outcomes !


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

PRAISE the Lord!!!
Good news!!


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome update!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Im so glad..


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Wonderful news! Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thank goodness it was not worse. 
Now keeping him off his feet will probably be very aggravating to him. I hope he has some friends to stop by and visit.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> thank goodness it was not worse.
> Now keeping him off his feet will probably be very aggravating to him. I hope he has some friends to stop by and visit.


Yes, Thursday is Opening day of Gun(Deer) Season. We have Hunter Friends and Family come to hunt. It's fun for me also because I get to cook for City folks on my Wood cookstove. They really like it and I rarley get to cook big meals just for the 2 of us. So , they have already asked me if there is anything I need done, they'll help.:thumb:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

What an amazing update! Tears of joy for answered prayers are in my eyes.

What a blessing that hunting season is upon you and it will bring friends and family to your door to help with some of the work and cheering up you hubby!!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that the prognosis is so good. Still a big owie.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

So thankful to hear the good news!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I know that's a terrible feeling... back in the summer, a large 12"x12"x14' beam fell (brace broke) and it slapped a 2x6 against my leg... thought it was broke... only thing I could think about (while waiting for the screaming pain to subside) was how am I going to get around for six weeks and get anything done.... least I knew we wouldn't starve...

Hope ya'll's prep stores are up to date... a personal SHTF like 'this' is just as bad as nationwide one...

He can still go hunting, once he gets his cast (casts) on.... I had a full leg cast once, got my buck, and had 'real fun' loading it... but I did get him!!!


----------

